# Baldurs Gate 2 Cheats funktionieren nicht



## Azhanughas (4. April 2009)

die von rpgguides.de geschriebene beschreibung zum aktivieren der Cheats brachte bei mir leider nichts. wie aktiviere ich die Teile?


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2009)

Azhanughas am 04.04.2009 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> die von rpgguides.de geschriebene beschreibung zum aktivieren der Cheats brachte bei mir leider nichts. wie aktiviere ich die Teile?



also, du hast die ini-datei auch geladen und den eintrag geändert und gespeichert? das muss man in jedem fall vorher machen. 


_Um die Codes zu aktivieren, müsst Ihr zunächst die BALDUR.INI Datei öffnen und unter dem Punkt 

[GAME OPTIONS] 

die Zeile 

Debug Mode=1 _


und dann halt STRG+Leertaste drücken, dann sollte das fenster kommen, wo man den cheat eintragen kann.


----------



## Azhanughas (8. April 2009)

irgendwas mach ich anscheinend falsch, weil wenn ich besagte kombination drücke, kommt nur eine pause.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2009)

Azhanughas am 08.04.2009 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwas mach ich anscheinend falsch, weil wenn ich besagte kombination drücke, kommt nur eine pause.



vlt. geht das ganz nur mit dem neuesten patch, oder umgekehrt: nur ohne patch? oder der eintrag ist falsch und betrifft gar nicht BG2, sondern BG1, oder das addon?


----------



## Solon25 (8. April 2009)

Und du hast "Debug Mode 1" auch ganz sicher unter [Game Options] eingetragen?

Hab grad noch was anderes gefunden:

_Öffne die Datei baldur.ini im BG2-Ordner mit einem Editor und suche nach der
 Sektion *[Program Options]. *Hier füge eine Zeile ein:

 Debug Mode=1_

http://dlh.net/chtdb/chtview.php?lang=ger&sys=pc&disp=g5946


----------



## spachti02 (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute bei mir funktionieren die Cheats auch nicht habe gemacht wies beschrieben wird doch leider geht bei mir auch nur die Pause ein und aus habe es auf Windows 7 Professional was kann ich tun das die Cheats funktionieren oder geht das nicht.Ich finde die Datei Baldur.ini nicht auf mein Laptop könnt ihr mir Helfen wenn ja super wenn nein dann denk ich mal dann wars umsonst.

Euer spachti02


----------

